# Looking at a HS80



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

So, I sold my honda 828 and need to find my next project. I already briefly looked at, and have a change to go buy a honda HS80 for a somewhat reasonable price of lets say $400. I know these have been discontinued for quite some time, so is there anything I should really look for? I understand the tracks are hard to come by, but what else has been considered obsolete?

The machine looks like it has been dealer maintained - but I will definitely be doing all the auger/impeller bearings myself for piece of mind.

Next question - I saw a thread on here of someone that wanted to put a 724 impeller (3 blade)on his HS80 (originally a 4 Blade). Based on the specs it should fit, but is there an advantage? 

Lastly, I really liked the remote chute deflector on the 828, and the Hs80 does not have one. Is it possible to swap chutes from a different model or are they completely different diameters? 

Thank you!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> So, I sold my honda 828 and need to find my next project. I already briefly looked at, and have a change to go buy a honda HS80 for a somewhat reasonable price of lets say $400. I know these have been discontinued for quite some time, so is there anything I should really look for? I understand the tracks are hard to come by, but what else has been considered obsolete?
> 
> The machine looks like it has been dealer maintained - but I will definitely be doing all the auger/impeller bearings myself for piece of mind.
> 
> ...


go to boats.net and see how many parts that are no longer available. I love my HS80's but also have 3-4 parts machines.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> 2muchsnow said:
> 
> 
> > So, I sold my honda 828 and need to find my next project. I already briefly looked at, and have a change to go buy a honda HS80 for a somewhat reasonable price of lets say $400. I know these have been discontinued for quite some time, so is there anything I should really look for? I understand the tracks are hard to come by, but what else has been considered obsolete?
> ...


Yeah I saw that on boats. Really interested in the benefit of the 3 blade vs 4 blade impeller as well as the chute swap.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> Yeah I saw that on boats. Really interested in the benefit of the 3 blade vs 4 blade impeller as well as the chute swap.


don't think you can swap out the impellers. the set up is totally different ,. yes, you can use the chute.

i put an impeller kit on my 80. had to remove bucket to do it to remove impeller. you can do it by removing the chute but it is more difficult to get it right. anyway i wanted to service the augers and change the impeller bearing.

good luck

we gone bye bye


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> don't think you can swap out the impellers. the set up is totally different ,. yes, you can use the chute.
> 
> i put an impeller kit on my 80. had to remove bucket to do it to remove impeller. you can do it by removing the chute but it is more difficult to get it right. anyway i wanted to service the augers and change the impeller bearing.
> 
> ...


Good to know about the Chute. The lack of parts really scared me off of this one for the time being. Luckily I picked up a HS928k1 TA that needs plenty of attention. I'm amazed how bad some people treat expensive equipment.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> Good to know about the Chute. The lack of parts really scared me off of this one for the time being. Luckily I picked up a HS928k1 TA that needs plenty of attention. I'm amazed how bad some people treat expensive equipment.


that k model 928 is the best 928 Honda made. ....just my opinion.

worth the effort to repair. 

pictures? what does it need?


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> that k model 928 is the best 928 Honda made. ....just my opinion.
> 
> worth the effort to repair.
> 
> pictures? what does it need?


Bearings all around, especially the impeller. I'll paint for sure, ad a tach and maybe do an impeller kit...but I haven't needed one with any of my Honda's yet. It's not really as bad as I thought, I actually used it our last storm just to try it, but the Impeller Bearing is on its last leg (or ball?). I really would like to try to do the HSS shock on it like "the fixer" but I have no welding experience.

I finished the free I toro I picked up and re-powered with a predator (which works great BTW) so I'll be going through the Honda next. Not many pictures yet, but here is a screenshot from the listing. Will get more this weekend when its supposed to be 60 out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> Bearings all around, especially the impeller. I'll paint for sure, ad a tach and maybe do an impeller kit...but I haven't needed one with any of my Honda's yet. It's not really as bad as I thought, I actually used it our last storm just to try it, but the Impeller Bearing is on its last leg (or ball?). I really would like to try to do the HSS shock on it like "the fixer" but I have no welding experience.
> 
> I finished the free I toro I picked up and re-powered with a predator (which works great BTW) so I'll be going through the Honda next. Not many pictures yet, but here is a screenshot from the listing. Will get more this weekend when its supposed to be 60 out.


thanks for update. i wouldn't use it if the impeller bearing is on the outs. you could do some expensive damage. it may just need a good thorough service and you'll be good to go for several years.

I have had 3 of these but sold them and wish i hadn't. But I just don't need this big machine and my snow removal for money days are just about over.

I highly recommend the impeller kit. fairly easy since you have to take the bucket off anyway for the bearing. maybe change the auger belt if needed and service the augers. clean shafts and apply anti seize grease etc. might as well do everything while your at it.

that HSS height mod is pretty extensive. I just put double springs on my pedal so it locks in good if that is a problem.a lot of times you can grease the slots and collar on pedal and it will lock into the slot better . haven't had a chance to get a stronger extension spring for single spring use yet. 

good luck.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> thanks for update. i wouldn't use it if the impeller bearing is on the outs. you could do some expensive damage. it may just need a good thorough service and you'll be good to go for several years.
> 
> I have had 3 of these but sold them and wish i hadn't. But I just don't need this big machine and my snow removal for money days are just about over.
> 
> ...


I know that bearing going would be horrible, I just wanted to see how bad it was. Only ran it once then let the Toro finish the job. 

Oddly enough I've already ordered all new bearings, belts and have plenty of anti seize for this. I might change the oil in the auger transmission as well just to be sure, I already have the oil. Did it on the 828 and it was surprisingly easy and cheap insurance...plus it gives me a chance to check the gears and bearings in there out.

The 928 height plate actually locks in fine, but when I snow blow I also go over a patch of the lawn for the dogs and would like to be able to pick a height vs having to pick 1 of 3. Not an immediate need but maybe something I'll look into doing this summer.


----------

